# Torre Eólica danificada - Intensidade de vento



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2014 às 14:28)

Boas.


A imagem que se segue é de uma Torre Eólica danificada no parque eólico da Serra da Padrela a cerca de 1004m de altitude e totalmente exposta a Oeste, no concelho de Vila Pouca de Aguiar.

Estas torres são das maiores instaladas no nosso país, tendo cerca de 80m de altura e pás com cerca de 40m (informações não totalmente confirmadas), e na foto talvez não seja perceptivel a sua envergadura.

A imagem foi recolhida no início de Janeiro, mas segundo relatos a torre foi danificada no temporal do dia 24 de Dezembro de 2013.









Localização:







A estação metereológica mais próxima é a minha, a cerca de 16km em linha recta, mas a apenas 780m de altitude.

Nesse dia a intensidade máxima de vento que registei foi de *117km/h*.







O que acham que aconteceu aqui? Alguma rajada mais forte do que estas torres estão construídas para receber, ou apenas defeito de fabrico?

De notar que o parque tem cerca de 50 torres e mais nenhuma ficou danificada, além de que não notei árvores derrubadas por perto.

Alguém sabe qual a intensidade de vento necessário para fazer estes estragos numa torre sem defeitos?

Aguardo respostas! 


Fiquem bem.


----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Fev 2014 às 14:58)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> 
> A imagem que se segue é de uma Torre Eólica danificada no parque eólico da Serra da Padrela a cerca de 1004m de altitude e totalmente exposta a Oeste, no concelho de Vila Pouca de Aguiar.
> ...



Pode não ter sido necessáriamente devido a vento, existem outras causas/hipóteses;


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Fev 2014 às 15:01)

Se foi devido ao vento parece-me defeito de fabrico. Qualquer torre bem programada e construída, pára quando há vento a mais, usa os seus travões mesmo com ventos muito fortes.


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2014 às 15:02)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Pode não ter sido necessáriamente devido a vento, existem outras causas/hipóteses;



Quais poderiam seri essas outras causas?


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2014 às 15:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Se foi devido ao vento parece-me defeito de fabrico. Qualquer torre bem programada e construída, pára quando há vento a mais, usa os seus travões mesmo com ventos muito fortes.




Concordo que a causa mais plausível será uma falha na programação, talvez ela não tenha parado automáticamente, ou a própria pá qua partiu tivesse um defeito.

Mas imaginemos que a torre estaria a funcionar plenamente e sem avarias, qual seria a velocidade de vento necessário para partir a pá?


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Fev 2014 às 15:06)

Também dependerá da qualidade da torre em si, mas atendendo ao que já vi pela Internet fora penso que só acima dos 200 km/h, talvez...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 15:11)

A 19 de Janeiro de 2013 (Gong), houve estragos em algumas pás de vários aerogeradores, ventos acima dos 220 km/h.
Na altura saíram algumas noticias sobre isso.

Neste caso, o membro LMCG é a pessoa indicada para falar sobre o assunto.


----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Fev 2014 às 15:38)

bartotaveira disse:


> Quais poderiam seri essas outras causas?



Podem ser várias... como por exemplo .... parca manutençao ... fogo na pá "blade" estamos aqui a "divagar" .... 

Olha isto http://bit.ly/1c9wNJQ


----------



## LMCG (15 Fev 2014 às 15:46)

Boas,

Assumindo que a torre estava em bandeira, ou seja o parque não estava a produzir devido a vento em excesso, assumindo que esta pá específica estava mais alta tal como se encontra na foto, assumindo que a rajada máxima no local foram 120 km/h (medidos aos 10m), confiando que a torre tem 80m e as pás 40m, podemos aplicar a fórmula simplificada:

v1/v2=(z1/z2)^(1/7)

em que v1 é a nossa incógnita (por exemplo vento aos 80m);
v2 =120 km/h;
z1 são ou 80m ou os 120m (ponta da pá);
z2 = 10m.

Temos que aos 80m o vento terá atingido os 161,5 km/h (base da pá) e aos 120m terá atingido 171,1 km/h...

Ou seja foi claramente defeito de fabrico, 160-170 km/h não são nada!

Para ter uma noção esta quinta-feira tivemos aqui nos Açores ventos superiores a 230km/h aos 50m (as nossas torres tem +- essa altura)! Todos os nosso parques estavam em bandeira é lógico mas não tivemos absolutamente nenhum estrago! O último incidente que tivemos foi no dia 5 de Fevereiro no Corvo em que uma torre meteorológica foi derrubada pelo vento superior a 200km/h. Relativamente a outros incidentes são sempre menores, uma porta arrancada, um anemómetro danificado... temos parques desde a década de 80!

Para teres ainda mais noção, os anemômetros estão preparados para medir até 70m/s = 252 km/h logo as torres têm de aguentar muito mais.

Espero não ter sido confuso,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (15 Fev 2014 às 15:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> A 19 de Janeiro de 2013 (Gong), houve estragos em algumas pás de vários aerogeradores, ventos acima dos 220 km/h.
> Na altura saíram algumas noticias sobre isso.
> 
> Neste caso, o membro LMCG é a pessoa indicada para falar sobre o assunto.



Também já tivemos problemas nas pás (exemplo: no antigo PE da Graciosa o travão de uma pá de uma das torres foi arrancado por vento +200km/h), mas nunca tivemos estragos como se vê na foto!


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2014 às 16:09)

LMCG disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Assumindo que a torre estava em bandeira, ou seja o parque não estava a produzir devido a vento em excesso, assumindo que esta pá específica estava mais alta tal como se encontra na foto, assumindo que a rajada máxima no local foram 120 km/h (medidos aos 10m), confiando que a torre tem 80m e as pás 40m, podemos aplicar a fórmula simplificada:
> 
> ...




Excelente explicação!


Apenas um reparo: estes 117km/h de rajada que medi foi a cerca de 16km de distância da torre e a uma altitude de 780m, estando a torre a 1004m na sua base. A torre encontra-se numa elevação totalmente exposta a oeste depois do vale de Vila Pouca de Aguiar.

Está claro que apenas o vento desse dia não seria capaz de danificar a torre se esta não tivesse um defeito qualquer, mas dava para refazer as contas com estes dados? 


Fiquem bem.


----------



## LMCG (15 Fev 2014 às 16:15)

bartotaveira disse:


> Excelente explicação!
> 
> 
> Apenas um reparo: estes 117km/h de rajada que medi foi a cerca de 16km de distância da torre e a uma altitude de 780m, estando a torre a 1004m na sua base. A torre encontra-se numa elevação totalmente exposta a oeste depois do vale de Vila Pouca de Aguiar.
> ...



A que altura tens o anemômetro?


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2014 às 16:17)

Está a cerca de 13m do chão (770 + 13).


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2014 às 16:30)

Pelas minhas contas nessa fórmula apenas me dá 126Km/h à cota 1124 (1004+120).

v2=120
z1=1124
z2=783


Mas pode estar a escapar-me algo...


----------



## LMCG (15 Fev 2014 às 17:18)

bartotaveira disse:


> Está a cerca de 13m do chão (770 + 13).



Suponhamos que a torre de 80m estava ai em tua casa , então os 117 km/h passavam a 151,7 km/h aos 80m e 160,7 km/ aos 120m.

O facto do terreno estar mais exposto (junto a uma encosta) não sei calcular. O efeito da orografia é muito relevante e difícil de estimar... por isso instalamos torres meteorológicas pelo menos 2 anos antes de construirmos um parque para ter certezas.

No entanto, com base na minha experiência nos Açores e olhando para a orografia da tua região, como temos uma diferença de cerca de 224m em altitude, podes somar-lhe uns 15%-20% (os 16km não são muito relevantes).

Talvez tenha chegado então aos 175-185 km/h.

Por exemplo, na passada quinta-feira nas Base das Lajes na ilha Terceira mediram-se rajadas de 144km/h, enquanto que mesmo ao lado a 6km, no PE da Serra do Cume, mediram-se rajadas de 233km/h.
A diferença de altitude são 450m, na Base das Lajes o anemômetro está aos 10m no PE está aos 50m.
Pela fórmula se a torre estive-se na Base das Lajes deveria ter medido 181 km/h, no entanto mediu 233 km/h ou seja mais 28,7%!

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (15 Fev 2014 às 17:22)

bartotaveira disse:


> Pelas minhas contas nessa fórmula apenas me dá 126Km/h à cota 1124 (1004+120).
> 
> v2=120
> z1=1124
> ...



A fórmula não é para usar dessa forma  é usada para comparar valores de vento medidos a várias alturas em relação ao solo não em relação ao mar!


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2014 às 17:51)

LMCG disse:


> A fórmula não é para usar dessa forma  é usada para comparar valores de vento medidos a várias alturas em relação ao solo não em relação ao mar!



Esta a desconfiar que era esse o erro!


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2014 às 17:52)

De qualquer forma podemos afirmar, com certeza, que o problema foi mesmo da torre.

Fiquem bem.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Fev 2014 às 19:20)

Boa tarde. Eu como sou bastante ignorante na matéria fiquei a olhar para esses cálculos sem saber muito bem a sua função. 

Essa fórmula é algo semelhante a um gradiente de vento? Se alguém me pudesse explicar os vários significados da fórmula, agradecia, fiquei curioso por tentar perceber.


----------



## PauloSR (15 Fev 2014 às 19:24)

Boas! 

Quanto a outras causas meteorologicas, devo referir que no parque eólico situado no alto do Merouço, na fronteira dos concelhos de Fafe e Póvoa de Lanhoso, uma torre eólica após uma noite de temporal (chuva, vento e trovoada) ficou com uma das helices danificada, tendo inclusive caído ao solo. Segundo um morador de uma freguesia vizinha (Sobradelo da Goma, Póvoa de Lanhoso), tal aconteceu após ter sido atingida por um raio.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2014 às 20:16)

PauloSR disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Quanto a outras causas meteorologicas, devo referir que no parque eólico situado no alto do Merouço, na fronteira dos concelhos de Fafe e Póvoa de Lanhoso, uma torre eólica após uma noite de temporal (chuva, vento e trovoada) ficou com uma das helices danificada, tendo inclusive caído ao solo. Segundo um morador de uma freguesia vizinha (Sobradelo da Goma, Póvoa de Lanhoso), tal aconteceu após ter sido atingida por um raio.
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Essa deve ser a causa mais provável, porque as pás sofrem imenso devido às descargas atmosféricas.


----------



## Agreste (15 Fev 2014 às 20:52)

e se tiver sido vento descendente, um downburst? Pode não ter sido apanhado pela estação amadora.


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2014 às 22:55)

Agreste disse:


> e se tiver sido vento descendente, um downburst? Pode não ter sido apanhado pela estação amadora.



Nesse caso deveria haver mais estragos perdo da torre, não deu para chegar perto dela, mas pelo que consegui ver não existiram mais estragos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2014 às 23:21)

bartotaveira disse:


> Nesse caso deveria haver mais estragos perdo da torre, não deu para chegar perto dela, mas pelo que consegui ver não existiram mais estragos.



Sabes dizer se existiu trovoada nesse dia/noite?


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Fev 2014 às 00:20)

Tenho quase a certeza que não.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 00:25)

DEA do dia 24 de Dezembro de 2013


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2014 às 13:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde. Eu como sou bastante ignorante na matéria fiquei a olhar para esses cálculos sem saber muito bem a sua função.
> 
> Essa fórmula é algo semelhante a um gradiente de vento? Se alguém me pudesse explicar os vários significados da fórmula, agradecia, fiquei curioso por tentar perceber.



A fórmula que o LMCG postou foi esta: v1/v2=(z1/z2)^(1/7)






Zr - 10 metros
Z- é a altura da torre eólica
Vr- é a velocidade do vento a 10 metros de altura
Alfa - é o coeficiente de atrito onde está instalada a torre

o LMCG considerou o 2º tipo de terreno que está nessa lista


----------

